# Happy Birthday Jerry Reshew



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Jerry(MR.Small Scale Live Steam) Reshew.We (Tom Myers & Myself) meet Jerry at the Garden Railway Convention in Reston,Va.1992 on the black roof top.It was HOT in the 90 ties.They had a live steam track set up there.Tom and I had brought our Frank's to run.Jerry and Harry Quirk were out there with Us.Harry let Us pull His passenger cars.It was so hot You all most did not have to light the fire in Your Engine.I Remember Jerry saying We don't need this"They are treating Us as 2nd class Citizens.I will have a steamup at My place and it will be a lot better than this.Well the next Year We had Diamond Head the Pre-MO. Steamup in the World.With Jerry doing this He has done a Big thing to Promote Live Steam to all,And got more people into Live Steam.Thanks Jerry and Happy 84th Birthday.*
* Happy Birthday and Thanks from all of Us Michigan Small Live Steamers*
* Jerry Birthday is December 8th I had taken Video at Reston,so today I played them on TV and taken Pictures.Sent them to Tom Myers and Ask Him to Post them.
*


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

MY EYES!!! 


Happy Birthday Jerry.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

and a Happy Birthday from me Jerry. 
All the best, 
Merry Christmas, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you. 
Happy Birthday to you. 
Happy Birthday Dear Jerry. 
Happy Birthday to you. 
(sung to the tune of "Happy Birthday to you".)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jerry!! A toast to you on your Special Day!!







Have a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year as well!


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

From all the members of the Tallahassee LS group..............Mike , Bob,Will, Bill.Sal , Redbeard................Happy Birthday....See you soon


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to the pictures of which Bob speaks. 

This next summer it will be twenty years. The outgrowth of that Reston get together is Diamondhead, for which we all owe Jerry. 


Somehow I don't remember the heat that much. It was warm, but back then I was a young whippersnapper, barely 50. 


Happy Birthday, Jerry, and Happy Chanukah. 


From the Michigan Live Steamers, and everyone who has ever had the pleasure of going to DH.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

So who's layout was it that is shown in the photos???


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

The track was Harry & Paul Quirk's


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,

You need to read the captions.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Big Happy Birthday Jerry. Sure is fun going to Diamond Head. Never got to the one in VA but I do have a show car from there. Later RJD


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jerry.
Last year was my first year to be at your great rvent. Hope it is not the last.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Jerry, 

Happy Birthday mate! many great memories , I remember the Quirks rental truck wouldnt fit inside the car park so we carried the track up to the roof in sections, and it was Hot ! Anyone remember the ex Military bloke who turned up with 2 Asters which had gone through aflood in the basement, several of us got to work on the hand pumps etc and used Band Aids on the holes rusted in the 01s boiler casing.. and it went.. but the sight of an Aster with band aids on it was hilarious. 

Gordon.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jerry. 
Looking forward to a great time next month.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Gordon 

The saga of bring the "Brothers Quirk" track to Reston was a real adventure. 

First, The Reston Town Center Association wanted me [as convention chairman] to put the steam track down on a large grassed in area outside the hotel between two rows of stores. It would have been a great spot. Then they announced that we needed to provide 24 hour security [read rent-a-cops] on the layout along with $1 MILLION in liability insurance. TILT!! 

We eventually settled on the top deck of the parking garage because we had some control over access and it was not a hazard from the point of view of the Fairfax County Fire marshal. 

Harry and Paul came down about a month before the convention with a transit and tape and figured out the lengths for each support leg on entire layout and mapped it out on paper, including reference points so it would be put up in the right place. 

The Quirks started out from PA with the layout on their trailer early one morning. The trailer broke down on I-95 just as they crossed the line from Delaware into Maryland. A MD state trooper stopped to help. When he found out what was on the trailer, he led them to a friend close by who had a U-Haul rental yard. It was closed but the trooper prevailed on his friend to come in and rent them a truck. The Quirks went back and transferred all the track to the U-Haul and came on down to Reston. In the meantime, the MD State trooper arranged to have the Quirk's trailer taken to a place for repairs and brought to the rental place so they could pick it up on the way back home. 

Paul and Harry showed up with the layout in the rental truck. As you said, the truck would not fit into the parking garage, so a bunch of you spent more than a couple of hours to unloading stuff from the U-Haul into my pickup truck and taking it to the top deck. I do not recall how many trips it took, but it seem like it was at least six. 

The hotel did not want me putting up a commercial tent on the parking deck, so I made a feeble attempt to fabricate some shelter with pipe sections and blue tarps. It was only marginally successful. 

That experience spawned Diamondhead in MS as well as the building of the IE&W Railway track, complete with permanent covered steaming bays, in VA. 

As Tom said, we were able to tolerate a lot more when we were younger [I was 44 at the time]. Jerry was my current age [63] at the time, so I can now truly appreciate his limited tolerance for July weather in DC. 

Thanks for the trip down memory lane [I think].


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

SteamTom1,

I was so enthraled with the photos that I missed the captions! Great story from IE&W chief officer.


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a great trip down memory lane guys and many thanks to you all.

Jerry


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

* JERRY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AND A HEARTFELT THANKS FOR YOUR INSIGHT AND HARD WORK!!!!!!!!! 

Although I'm new to Diamondhead, having been there only 5 years [and I'm already registered for 2012], I think it is fair to say that the annual Diamondhead International Steamup is primarily responsible for the growth of small scale live steam in North America. Jerry, thank you! 

Kindest regards and see you in January, 

Will Lindley*


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob & Carol Paule, My wife Carol & I were there as Dealers. I could not stay on the roof very long as it was so hot you couldn't breathe. That is where we met Jerry, and we have seen him every year since. HAPPY BIRTHDAY JERRY AND MANY MORE.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

The Young Lady in img 1169 on the left is Carol Paule "Olson".


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,

I thought that's who that was, but I wasn't sure. Thanks for the info.

Who was the gentleman next to her?

See you in less than a month.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is the first of the 8mm video I took at Reston Jerry Hyde running His Hyde out Mountain Shay- MORE TO COME


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is what started it all.This Video is Tom Myers aka (STEAMTOM1) running His Frank-s and Gary Wight running His Aster Pannier.And Jerry Reshew Teaching Me how to Fire Up a Aster C-Tipe Alchol Fired Boiler.Note: Carol Paule telling Jerry how nice His train was


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
Enjoy your special day....

Bob
I have sent Harry a link to this discussion. He and Paul will enjoy the "flash back" in time!


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks,Charles.They are GREAT PEOPLE and great Friend's


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jerry.Here is the last Video.It is Jim and Jo Anne Stapleton Layout Before they went to the DarkSide.Enjoy All And Jerry YOU ARE THE GREATIST.ALL OF US THANK YOU,And Thanks for Diamondhead.God Bless


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:
All the best, Happy Birthday. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy ! ;-)) 
See you at DiamondHead in January.


Chris Scott


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
Really great videos. Brings back memories of those few days, when we were both newbies, where we were to meet new people that would become lifelong friends, and we were a part of pivotal time in the live steam hobby. What is more incredible it that at the time we had no idea of its significance. 
Thanks for the postings.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob 

Great videos. I had never seen any video of our old layout in Herndon VA. Single loop of code 250 aluminum track with a couple of passing sidings. Even then I managed to use 10 foot radius curves for my loop. It was taken up less than a year later when we sold the house. We still have all the RhB cement silo wagons. 

In the last steam track video, I noted John Bloxdorf in his signature white slacks and white hat. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

And that same old Frank-S, from almost 20 years ago, is still running, albeit with a new boiler and new rod bearings...


----------

